# Beware the digital frame bug



## MA-Caver (Feb 22, 2008)

> *Insignia Digital Photo Frames Shipped With a Virus*
> http://tech.yahoo.com/blog/null/66647
> Mon Feb 18, 2008 10:14PM EST
> A frightening new computer virus is making the rounds, and it's coming in through an unlikely source: Those cute, innocuous, and unavoidable digital picture frames.
> ...


These are neat little gagets and make picture sharing easier since it's portable and offers a fair sized screen to view them with others. But now one has to be careful. So I wonder if there's a way to check these devices (other brands) before hooking them up to your computer so to down/up (?)load your pictures to it?


----------



## Shicomm (Feb 25, 2008)

As always you should have a very good anti-virus product installed to your machine that's up to date with the latest signatures.
People running 'the cheap road' with products like avg and avast could miss out on this.

Even people running the big brands like norton and mcaffee could be affected by viruses like these since both names have missed on those "silent" threats before ( the WIMAD music virus for example still isn't spotted by both ... )

Just spend about 50 bucks ( only know the euro price  ) on kaspersky, panda or NOD32 , keep it up to date and you'll be fine almost always


----------

